# Inexpensive 1911 45 caliber pistol brands ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................I'm in the market for a relatively inexpensive , brand name of pistol in a 1911 45 caliber . Something around 500 or so . I know there are some really cheap models available say below 200 so I might look at those also . This is strictly for self defense so functionality is important , rather than looks , etc . I'm needing brand names so when I go to town I can be somewhat knowledgeable prior to making up my mind . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

You can get a Hi-Point .45 auto for less than $200. Maybe less than $150.00. (Their 9MM model sells for $119.00.)
They are a different design, and kinda ugly compared to the classic Colt Gov't. model 1911, but they are reliable to fire each time.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

For a new one, Rock Island Armory is supposed to be a good value; usually less than $500. For a slight step up, you probably could find a decent used Taurus (USA) in the $500 range. I haven't owned either model, but have heard good things about both.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A couple years ago I was looking for a second 1911. I purchased a Kimber Ultra-Carry. The Kimber line of 1911s are excellent, but out of your price range. In my search, I looked at the Springfield Armory line of 1911s. They seemed well built, but did not have the fit and finish of the Kimbers. For the money, you may want to take a look at the Springfield Armory 1911s.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Thanks guys , I'm going to pay attention too the Taurus and Springfield Armory . The store I'll be visiting should carry both of they brand names as well as Hi Point . The really important factor for me is ...HOW...it feels in my hand . Some pistols distance from the grip up to the trigger is Too long for my trigger finger , so that is the Ultimate test for me . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Grip size in important Fordy. I would like to get a second pistol for CCW, hoping to make it a .45. I find with my hands, that a standard size frame on a 1911 feels a bit big and bulky in my hand. I need a .45 that is has a bit shorter trigger length of pull (from the back of the handle to the curve in the trigger). 
Ohio Rusty


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I havent check lately but norinco (china) has some nice 1911 clones.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i believe the china made weapons are not legal to import to the US.


dean


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought a Spanish 1911A1 clone a few years back called "FireStar". Payed only 220$ for it about 2001. Not highly finished but shoots well. And, after-market mil-spec parts fit it.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Rock Island Armory 1911 and love it. Have never had a problem with it. I have looked at the hi-points but did not like them.


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

Comparing a hi-point to ANY 1911 is a complete waste of time.

Take a good look at the rock islands, and the Taurus. I own a PT1911, and absolutely love it.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm also looking at 45's. The 1911 frame is a bit bulky in my hands. I've been leaning toward a couple of compact models. One is the Taurus Millenium Pro 745. It holds 6+1 rounds and in the polymer/stainless it is about $350.00.
The other is one made by Kahr called the PM-45. It also sells for about the same price. 
I have to get to a gun store that has a selection of 45's so I can determine which is the best fit for ccw and my hand. The Taurus only weighs 20 ounces. That is a consideration. I did also price .45 ammo, and it seems high. $16 a box for Blazer brand. Before I jump into another pistol purchase, I have to research the savings of reloading my own.
Ohio Rusty ><(((o>

_'We don't need a fountain of youth. We have enough Youth. What we need is a fountain of SMART !!'_


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

i don't know the value of a charles daley(sp?) type, but my local gun guy has one for about $395. 

some of the more knowledgable could give a better review of these. i know nothing about them.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a Rock Island for a while and liked it but needed money so it went bye bye. I REALLY liked the Colt Sistema i refinished. I got it for a song as it was ROUGH but refinish was easy and it needed a new firing pin. Those can be had pretty cheap and are nice guns made in argentina on colt machines. IF i had the money to get another 1911 i would look at another sistema or Ria on a budget but for a bit more i would get the springfield.

Charles Daley are made by armscor the same people who make the Rock Island and a couple others .

I do have a bunch of new and used 1911 parts if you need any.


----------

